# Just tidying up my record keeping. Can anyone ID this seller?



## garysan (Jul 6, 2017)

I bought a couple of multi-florals from this (German I think) seller at Malvern on the 16th June. Lovely plants but I like to keep a record of who I bought what from and didn't think to take a card or anything from him on the day. Can anyone tell me who he is/what nursery, etc?

Luckily I took a picture of the show and managed to crop it down to just show the fella.







Thanks, Gary.


----------



## ronan (Jul 6, 2017)

http://www.asendorfer-orchideenzucht.com/de/
Hilmar Bauch


----------



## garysan (Jul 6, 2017)

Perfect - many thanks


----------

